# non disney resturants



## beanie (Mar 28, 2007)

need ideas for 6 adults 3 kids (7 ,5 , and 3 all boys )for non disney resturants that the kids would enjoy. I suggested race rock , any others ? the reason for non disney is we are meeting up the first night and don't want to blow a days pass.


----------



## elaine (Mar 28, 2007)

*if you want disney (and you can get reservations) you can do Disney hotel dinner*

Floriidian, Poly and Contemp all have character/themed dinners.  WE are going the Cinderella's dinner at Grand Fla specfically b/c we don't need park admission, so grandparents can go too.
If you are going the next 2 weeks--forget about getting reservations.
You can also go to Universal city walk (free parking after 6) and do dinner at one of the restuarants there--some take priority seating (call at least 24 hours in advance). This might be a better place to try to get a reservation---and is a very fun alternative to Disney---esp. if you are not going to Universal.


----------



## beanie (Mar 28, 2007)

are any of these rest. kid friendly or themed that kids would enjoy ? we are going next wed.


----------



## elaine (Mar 28, 2007)

*you are going Easter week---peak time--probably no reservations*

Personally, I would call Margaritaville at Universal and see if you can get a reservation--I know you have to call more than 24 hrs--you could call Universal to get #, if you can't find it.   They have burgers, chicken, etc---we ate there with our kids 5, 5, and 9 and they LOVED it--colorful, festive place with people on stilts walking around making balloon animals. Margaritaville (as in Jimmy Buffet's) is not too $$ and City Walk is festive and fun--usually silly dancing, little shows, etc. going on-again, parking after 6 is free.

Another fun option is to go to Rain Forest Cafe in Downtown Disney--go early in evening, so if you have to wait an hour or so, you can walk around or kids can play with lego displays (bring germex)--my kids could stay hours there--Rain Forest is also a family-friendly, festive place.

For Disney dining--You can try and call 407-wdw-dine and ask what they have left---maybe an odd time (really early dinner), but I doubt you get any Disney dinner reservations for next week, sorry.  
Other possibilities include Arabian horse dinner (sort of $$, but ticketmania has big discount tickets--you could pick them up in Orlando).  You could also try Sea World Luau or dinner with Shamu (I don't know if you need Seaworld ticket or not).


----------



## DianeV (Mar 28, 2007)

You can call Rainforest Cafe directly and set up a reservation...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2007)

If you become a Rain Forest Cafe Safari Club member you get priority seating and coupons.  Last summer we had a Resv. for dinner, but we got stuck in a line at Disneyland and we were going to be an hour late - I called and they said no problem.  There were 50? people waiting for a table and we walked right up and were seated because we are members.  Very jungle like decor, huge aquarium, animated animals, and a gift shop, that the kids will love.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 29, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Very jungle like decor, huge aquarium, animated animals, and a gift shop, that the kids will love.



One thing we didn't anticipate is that my youngest was scared to death of the animals when they went into their "act" when he was around 5yo. We even had to ask to be reseated in an area that was further away from any moving creatures.

Sheila


----------



## beanie (Mar 29, 2007)

*I forgot about rain forest*

but going next week it will probably be crazy.as far as jimmy buffetts , I think the adults would enjoy it ( I do ) but not sure about the kids ( as far as the theme ). we are just looking for a place to stop and eat the first night to say some "how are you's " and talk about where we are going to meet up the next day ( MK ) . I'm still leaning towards racerock but like the suggestions.


----------



## chesterbhoy (Mar 29, 2007)

Our boys are slightly older (now 7 & 11), but we have been to Orlando for the last 3 years (04, 05 & 06) - our kids love, Bahama Breeze (at LBV - Crossroads), NBA Cafe, Hard Rock Cafe & Planet Hollywood. If you want to be near WDW/LBV, there are some ok places at Crossroads that are VERY kid friendly.


----------



## Detailor (Mar 29, 2007)

If the boys like sports how about the ESPN cafe at BoardWalk or All Star Cafe at Wide World of Sports?  Free parking for either.  I've never seen the All Star completely busy and it is a little quieter there than at ESPN.  Both are fun, All Star sometimes has an interactive trivia game going on that your family could play.  Basic chain restaurant food at either and both are pretty good and would be able to handle your large group.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 29, 2007)

I heard that Race Rock had closed down, you might want to check.


----------



## PA- (Mar 29, 2007)

beanie said:


> need ideas for 6 adults 3 kids (7 ,5 , and 3 all boys )for non disney resturants that the kids would enjoy. I suggested race rock , any others ? the reason for non disney is we are meeting up the first night and don't want to blow a days pass.



A few blocks from Sea World's entrance, on the way to Marriott Grande Vista, is a nice Thai restaurant where you can sit on the floor at low tables, watch tasteful Thai dancers in beautiful costumes, and have great Thai food.  I'm not much of a conneseure (sic?) of Thai food, but my wife is, and she says it's really good.  The meal takes a while, but my kid's had fun. 

A little more rowdy place that is fun is Chevy's.  I'm sure someone here can give you directions if you're interested.  Plan to wait for a table that large at Chevy's.


----------



## beanie (Mar 29, 2007)

*you are right*



Texas Traveler said:


> I heard that Race Rock had closed down, you might want to check.



thanks for the tip . I called racerock and it is closed as of march 22nd. we were just there presidents week.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 29, 2007)

We had a GREAT time at Jimmy Buffets during our trip in Feb. We walked in and they had a table for us (2 adults, 3 kids) but it was quiet in Orlando overall that week so I don't know what the crowds will be like now.  We also ate at the Rainforest after AK closed and it was really busy, we got lucky and seated quickly but after we sat it seemed like a hundred people walked in.  Tough call, but you can always see if you can get a res. at the Hoopdie Doo Revue (which we personally had a BAD experience at but others rave about it) OR Chef Mickeys, OR The House of Blues was real cool in Down Town Disney.  These are just a few , none of which require park entry.  I am sad my trip is over...I am excited for those who are getting ready to go!  Only 403 days, 12 hours and 12 minutes til our next pilgrimage to Orlando!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hopetotimeshare, that is a long time between visits!  You need to go sooner than that and become Disney addicts like us.  Our trip is coming up in December and it will be almost 11 months between visits.  I am looking for a trip in the interim.

You know, our favorite restaurants are all the ordinary ones.  We love Smoky Bones, Red Lobster, Olive Garden and Bahama Breeze and get the 10% off gift cards online for those restaurants.  

We also enjoy Golden Corral for a late lunch. It's cheaper at lunch and there are always coupons around.  Dinner is kinda busy and their buffet gets a little messy.  We have tried some other restaurants near Disney, when we had coupons in our Entertainment Book that tempted us.  I cannot remember all of the restaurants, but there are definitely some good steak places around.  

Chevy's is not my cup of tea.  We have been there three or four times and I am constantly disappointed with the food.  

We like Bennigan's and Macaroni Grill, near Chevy's.  I always have coupons for Bennigans because they email them to me.  Macaroni Grill generally has an entree' deal with dessert that is always good.  

Backyard Burgers is near Costco on Orange Blossom Trail.  I really like the burgers and grilled chicken sandwiches there and Entertainment always has coupons for two-for-one.  Rally's is another good burger place.  I love Fuddrucker's too, and it is near Universal at the Fiesta Mall.  

Cici's Pizza is also near Universal Studios and is a  pizza buffet with salad.  The price is great and the pizza is superb.  They have mac and cheese pizza that Rick is crazy about!  I love their spinach pizza.  The salad bar is decent.  

Boston Market is a good place to eat good home cooking and not spend a lot.  They have coupons on their website regularly.  Quizno's are abundant and I enjoy their sandwiches more than Subway's.  Cold Stone Creamery is my favorite ice cream place.  Entertainment has coupons for many of the above places.  

I always enjoy a polish dog and drink at Costco, too.  Add a churro for a dollar and you have a great meal for $2.50.  Rick loves that one too.  Cheap, that is the best way to describe us.


----------



## calgal (Mar 30, 2007)

PA, do you remember the name of the Thai place? Sounds good.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 30, 2007)

Jungle Jim's --- Simple place with theme animals (which do not move), good burgers etc, would be fine for all (check their website). T.hey are in Crossroads Shopping Center


----------



## PA- (Mar 30, 2007)

calgal said:


> PA, do you remember the name of the Thai place? Sounds good.




No, but it's in a shopping center at the intersection of the road that Seaworld's entrance is on, and the road that goes to the Marriott Grande Vista (I think that's International Drive?).


----------



## joestein (Mar 30, 2007)

I can not fathom how anyone wants to eat at Rainforest Cafe.  The food is SO GROSS! 

We have one by me and the girls get excited, but after going once or twice for Family Night, I just can't take it anymore.


----------



## disneydor (Mar 30, 2007)

*Fun restaurant*

Whispering Canyon at the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## kitkatRN (Mar 30, 2007)

*My vote is Ohana*

Ohana at Disney's Poly Resort is fun for all ages. It is good food and entertaining. They have the kids push coconuts around the restaurant with mini brooms. This is a good character breakfast spot too. Ohana does not require park admission but has good views of Cinderella Castle.
Planet Hollywood is located at Downtown Disney. I haven't eaten there yet but look like fun. 
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## beanie (Apr 4, 2007)

*And the winner is*

Nascar cafe on citywalk universal. I found out that the kids are nascar fans and race rock would of been perfect so we opted for nascar cafe instead , wish us luck.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 17, 2008)

*Gone !*




IreneLF said:


> Jungle Jim's --- Simple place with theme animals (which do not move), good burgers etc, would be fine for all (check their website). T.hey are in Crossroads Shopping Center


_Whoa !_ 

When I checked the Electric Internet just now, I discovered that Jungle Jim's Orlando location closed -- permanently -- last year. 

Who knew ? 

The company web site says there are plenty more locations that are still open.  But those are all in Canada. 

Twice when we had supper at the Orlando Jungle Jim location, I was sorely tempted to order their humongous & jynormous Monster Burger with a heap of fries & all the fixings.  Then I thought better of it, both times, & ordered something saner. 

Monster Burger might not have been the real name -- but it was 1 of those deals that anybody who can eat the whole thing gets another 1 free. 

I'm sorry Jungle Jim's has left Orlando.  But I'm glad I will no longer be tempted to order that oversize Monster Burger. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Avoid PH*



kitkatRN said:


> Ohana at Disney's Poly Resort is fun for all ages. It is good food and entertaining. They have the kids push coconuts around the restaurant with mini brooms. This is a good character breakfast spot too. Ohana does not require park admission but has good views of Cinderella Castle.
> Planet Hollywood is located at Downtown Disney. I haven't eaten there yet but look like fun.
> Sincerely
> Kat



Planet Hollywood is overpriced and offers very mediocre food. Avoid it. You'd be far better off at Hard Rock for the experience, price and most importantly the food.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 17, 2008)

joestein said:


> I can not fathom how anyone wants to eat at Rainforest Cafe.  The food is SO GROSS!
> 
> We have one by me and the girls get excited, but after going once or twice for Family Night, I just can't take it anymore.



Agreed. It is all show and zero food quality. I seem to recall it was once better but the past few years it has been terrible.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 17, 2008)

Cheesecake Factory...that's were we go, and its reasonably priced and has enouph choices for pickey eaters...

You also can't go wrong with Golden Coral...and Beaches & Cream


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 17, 2008)

The newest place on the block is T-REX at Downtown DIsney - a dinosaur themed restaurant on Pleasure Island.  Kids LOVE the dino's!


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 18, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> The newest place on the block is T-REX at Downtown DIsney - a dinosaur themed restaurant on Pleasure Island.  Kids LOVE the dino's!



We walked by T-Rex last night and it was packed. Make sure to get a reservation. For Latin food next to the Mall of Florida is La Hacienda. Very affordable and good. Authentic dishes.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 18, 2008)

We ate off site every night. Here’s a list of restaurants:
Best restaurants (all off Disney)
1. Le Coq Au Vin - French (TOP NOTCH - reasonably priced)
2. Seasons 52 (TOP NOTCH reasonably priced)
3. Oceanaire (TOP NOTCH - expensive)
4. Moonfish (Great - most expensive!)
5. Capital Grill (Very good -expensive)
6. Antonio's (Good - huge portions)
7. Fishbones (hated it)


----------



## lprstn (Oct 18, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> We ate off site every night. Here’s a list of restaurants:
> Best restaurants (all off Disney)
> 1. Le Coq Au Vin - French (TOP NOTCH - reasonably priced)
> 2. Seasons 52 (TOP NOTCH reasonably priced)
> ...



You really know how to vacation...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 18, 2008)

Kenrabs said:


> We walked by T-Rex last night and it was packed. Make sure to get a reservation. For Latin food next to the Mall of Florida is La Hacienda. Very affordable and good. Authentic dishes.



There are no reservations available yet for TRex. They are only accepting walk up until early in 2009.


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Oct 19, 2008)

I have to second the recommendation for Seasons 52.  My brother in law who lives in the Orlando area sent us there when we were staying at the Grande Vista.  It's a really unique place, because every dish is under 475 calories- and youd never know it by tasting the food-  it's fabulous!  Their menu is constantly changing- they use what is in season and they only cook using healthy methods and healthy oils.  It was really a treat and a nice break from typical "family vacation" (ie put on 5 pounds) food!   Janis


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 20, 2008)

lprstn said:


> You really know how to vacation...



You betcha!!! You only live once.
By the way, I wouldn't hesitate to choose nice restaurants (not the French one) with young kids - as long as they're reasonably well -behaved. I mean, I couldn't have taken my son until he was 4 - he would just up and run off. But by 4 or 5, he was fine. Why shouldn't you enjoy a wonderful meal, too? 

Seasons 52 is a great choice for the kids. They have these AMAZING flatbreads - like pizzas - the kids will LOVE and so will you - along with all of the yummy fish.

Have fun!


----------



## javabean (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cape May Buffet*

Check out "Cape May Cafe" at the Beach Club side of the Yacht and Beach club properties. We have consisently been pleased with the New England Clambake style buffet. It serves much more than clams and has child oriented selections also. Price is reasonable, beverages and desserts are included, it is family friendly, and reservations are possible. It is the one and only buffet we always include during any Orlando adventure. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## shoney (Nov 2, 2008)

We really enjoyed Tutu tango on International drive.  The kids were 5 and 7 and they liked it as well.  It is an artist themed restaurant serving small plates.  Everyone (including the grandparents) liked the food.  They were having entertainment that evening, breakdancers, which I am sure the kids would have loved, but we were off to the Magic Kingdom.  We will definately visit it again on our next trip in May.


----------



## jennysmith (Nov 4, 2008)

*Non Disney Restaurants*

Garden Grill Character Lunch, which provides This restaurant features "all you can eat family style dining" – lunch and dinner are served from large skillets, with children’s meals served in smaller skillets. The lunch and dinner menus are the same, but I think the dinner price for adults is just a little bit more than the lunch price. 
-----------------------------------
Jennysmith

[spam link removed - mg]


----------

